# VDSL mit AVM Fritzbox 3270?



## Schmarsi (2. August 2011)

Hey,
wir werden in ein paar Monaten endlich eine VDSL Leitung (50 mbit/s) bekommen. Momentan nutzen wir noch eine AVM Fritzbox 3270. Ist diese für das VDSL ausreichend oder geht da was vom Speed verloren? Kenne mich in der Hinsicht leider nicht so gut aus, weshalb ich mich an euch wende. Vom Funkstandard her, ist es egal. Klar, wär schnelleres WLAN gut, aber wenn man wirklich schnell downloaden will, hab ich nen Netzwerkkabel stets parat. 

Lieben Gruß
Schmarsi


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. August 2011)

VDSL kann erst der Nachfolger 3370:

AVM - FRITZ!Box WLAN 3370

Man kann natürlich die 3270 hinter den vom Anbieter gelieferten Router packen, wenn man nichts neues kaufen will.


----------



## mattinator (2. August 2011)

Der Router macht max. ADSL2+ (16 MBit/s), s. Details unter AVM - FRITZ!Box WLAN 3270.

EDIT: Ups, da war jemand schneller. Bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## Crymes (4. August 2011)

Du kannst die FritzBox aber hinter den Router hängen, dann nimmst du den Billigrouter vom Anbieter als Modem und die FritzBox als ROuter.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. August 2011)

Ist aber auch recht sinnfrei. Die Speedports von der Telekom (falls du dein VDSL von der Telekom hast) sind recht gut. Bei der Kombination mit Entertain muss man übrigens darauf achten, dass der Router VLAN kann und die VLANs 7-9 weiterleitet.


----------

